# [SOLVED] Software installation problem



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

I own a HP Deskjet all in one printer but have failed to install it onto my PC.
When installing the software onto the PC, the screen readout says "this computer does not have the necessary USB software support to allow completion of a USB installation. The installation cannot continue until this is resolved.."
My Toshiba C-6660 has windows 7 and is 64-bit.
Any help appreciated thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Go to the HP site and download the latest drivers for 64 bit W7. If none are available, the printer isn't compatible.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

There are a few drivers available on the HP site for my model. Tried doing just that but got the same result as mentioned in the first post.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Try plugging the printer directly into a usb port on the computer rather than through an adapter.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

I have always plugged the USB cable into the laptop. Dont even know what an adaptor looks like.
The Deskjet was no trouble with my last PC. Compaq Presario with Windows XP. But on the installation CD that came with the Deskjet it says its compatible with Windows 7, which what my PC has on it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Software installation problem*

What is the exact model # of the HP printer?

Please provide the HP Support link for the drivers you installed.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Printer is a Deskjet F2480.
Here is the link for the software download...
HP Deskjet Full Feature Software and Drivers HP Deskjet F2480 All-in-One Printer - HP Customer Care (United States - English)=


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Did you uninstall the old software before installing the download? HP doesn't do that.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Yes I had to uninstall before trying to download.


----------



## paul_e88 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Make sure you installed everything for your motherboard, all the drivers from the installation CD which came with your computer.
I've had this issue with other versions of windows, and i had to install the specific USB driver for the motherboard. I don't know if it applies to windows 7 but you can try.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Software installation problem*

When installing the USB cable should *not* be connected. Hook up afterwards.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Go to Start/Printers and Devices. Is your printer listed there? if so, right click and *Delete* it. With the printer turned on and the USB cable plugged in go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc *and press enter. In the Device Manager are there any devices with a yellow mark or under USB and *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and *Uninstall *it. Now un-plug the USB cable from the computer end. Now go to Start/Search and type appwiz.cpl and press enter. In the Add Remove Programs, uninstall all *HP Printer Software*. Now restart the computer leaving the USB cable out. After the computer comes back up, download and Install the driver When it tells you to plug in the USB cable do so.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Followed everything you said my friend. Still no success.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Software installation problem*

I don't like to recommend off the wall solutions, but being stumped, I went through the search engines and found someone solved your exact problem (same printer, same computer 7, 64 bit).He downloaded the drivers for the HP Deskjet F4200 and it worked.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Thanks friend. Will give it a try.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Well I tried that last suggestion, but it still fails.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Even though you did what Spunk.Funk suggested in Post #12, delete again if you've reinstalled and go into your registry and look for any HP or Hewlett Packard references. I hate to say it, but there's a lot of junk (my term for unneeded features) in their package. You should find the stuff in HKEY_Current_ User and HKEY_Local_Machine under Software. Now with fingers crossed, again try to install.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks. Will give it another try.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Software installation problem*

I had the same problem with a HP Photosmart D110a printer where it would not install on several Amd cpu systems but would on Intel systems and like yours it was a cheap promotional printer so if I were you I would return it and look around for another printer. This should not happen.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

The printer is ok. I had it installed on my last computer, with windows XP on it.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*



Corday said:


> Even though you did what Spunk.Funk suggested in Post #12, delete again if you've reinstalled and go into your registry and look for any HP or Hewlett Packard references. I hate to say it, but there's a lot of junk (my term for unneeded features) in their package. You should find the stuff in HKEY_Current_ User and HKEY_Local_Machine under Software. Now with fingers crossed, again try to install.


Tried what was suggested here but it failed again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Device Manager>Expand Universal Serial Bus Controllers>Right click Host Controller and Uninstall. Go back and do the same thing for the other Universal Serial Bus Controllers. Reboot and the USB controllers will reinstall automatically. If it's a USB problem, this will solve it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Software installation problem*



lossarapter said:


> The printer is ok. I had it installed on my last computer, with windows XP on it.


That isn't my point. Mine installed great on Intel pc's and on a few Amd pc's also, just not many.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Software installation problem*

The HP page you linked to suggested trying "HP Deskjet Basic Drivers" - 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&softwareitem=al-68531-4

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Software installation problem*

Sorted now.


----------

